
Intel updates NUC lineup with Broadwell chips, swappable lids – TechSpot - dboles99
http://www.techspot.com/news/59328-intel-updates-nuc-lineup-broadwell-chips-swappable-lids.html
======
georgeecollins
I am glad Intel is keeping at this. Along with the more exciting PC stick,
they are at least trying to breathe life into a form factor that has been
frozen for too long. I wish people would get more excited about HP's Sprout.
The PC platform needs innovation desperately.

